
Show HN: Shrugs.app, a Native macOS Slack Client - helge5
https://shrugs.app/download
======
matchbok
Amazing. Still boggles my mind that these huge companies can't invest in
native development. You never really understand how constrained Slack is once
you see what multi-window setups could look like. The current UI is mess and
this is a great solution.

------
rerx
When I try to sign in, there is a threatening banner "This app hasn’t been
reviewed or approved by Slack. Learn more." But nothing happens when I click
on "Learn more". I decided to quit then. :(

